#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Will going to USA corrupt my Indo girlfriend?

## mgclp5

I met my girlfriend in Jakarta six months ago. We spent about 3 monts together total and have been talking about marriage. I want her to come to USA to be with me here but I just have a bad feeling in my gut about this. She just got her first visa to leave Indo.  Right away she is using it to go to her nieces wedding in USA. 

I've had bad experiences before with bringing Asian women to US. The closer it gets to her arrival day, the worse I feel. She has family and social ties living in USA. Imagine the potential of them playing matchmaker? I guess my worries started when she said to me jokingly, "now I can get even with you flirting with Indo girls when you were in Jakarta". Honestly, all I did was just talk to a few and she reacted like I slept with them. 

So... Am I funding a trip for her that could potentially end us? Or

----------


## Stinky

Apologies but I just read the first two line and i've decided. 
Nobody can give you an answer to your question, you barely know the girl and you want take her out of her cultural enviroment and take her back to the States which is a million miles away culturally and you want to know if it will corrupt her???  
Toss a coin mate.

----------


## blue

too late to worry , just enjoy the ride. :Smile:

----------


## panthira

trust your gut feelings!

----------


## kingwilly

> *I met my girlfriend in Jakarta six months ago*. We spent about 3 monts together total *and have been talking about marriage.*


I have a bad feeling in my gut about this...

----------


## robuzo

"We spent about 3 monts together total and have been talking about marriage."  You had better hurry up and marry the girl, if you wait another six months you might not feel like doing it anymore.

----------


## taxexile

> I've had bad experiences before with bringing Asian women to US.


i think your losing streak will continue.
you are being used.
she will ride you like the gravy train i suspect you are.

dont do it.




> she reacted like I slept with them.


shes another asian fruitcake, she will make your life hell, abandon her. now.

----------


## bobo746

never take the monkeys out of the zoo.but good luck with it.

----------


## Cujo

> I've had bad experiences before with bringing Asian women to US. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> i think your losing streak will continue.
> you are being used.
> she will ride you like the gravy train i suspect you are.
> 
> dont do it.
> ...


 Don't listen to this negative stuff, just do it. After 3 months I'm sure you've developed a bond that will hold.

----------


## mordred

In the immortal words of Forrest Gump, "Life is like a box of chocolates; you never know what you're gonna get."

----------


## kingwilly

So you've fucked up with a Flipper. So then you tried an Issan girl, now you wanna try an Indonesian.

Let us know how you go with the Koreans ?

*snigger*

----------


## Davis Knowlton

This won't go well. She has an agenda already. Nice of you to fund the trip, though.

----------


## S Landreth

> I met my girlfriend in Jakarta six months ago. We spent about 3 monts together total and have been talking about marriage.


 
Why? Seriously! Why?

----------


## Norton

> Am I funding a trip for her that could potentially end us?


Sure to work out fantastic. What could possibly go wrong? While you're there, send me a PM.  You'll be needed a new home after the marriage. Just so happens I have a beautiful plot of river front land for sale on Three Mile Island.

----------


## terry57

Sorry to say it but anyone who marries someone after 3 months is definitely a looser.

Sir,  you are a Muppet.    :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Take a picture of her at the airport so you have something to remember her by, because unless she is a total slag, you will never see her again. And, while you are at the airport, book your tickets for Korea.

----------


## Scandinavian

> Sorry to say it but anyone who marries someone after 3 months is definitely a looser.
> 
> Sir,  you are a Muppet.


I totally agree.

----------


## SEA Traveler

3 months and making up your mind is too soon.  Asian girls are not necessarily corrupted after being in the US but they do change after being there and that is not necessarily bad as they do need to assimilate into the Western wasy to get along.  Agreeded with above poster that her agenda has been set already.  Take the ride and see where it takes you.  Avoid the Korean girls, there is no more self centered group of girls then the Korean girls.  Totally superficial, interested in themselves, and sexually they are not for the most part, all the sensitive or interested in total satisfaction for their partner.  It is a "what have you done for me recently" trip with the Korean.  Better off staying away from them.  Living in Korea of 17+ years btwn the years 1972 and 2006 have proven very insightful to this ethenic breed.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Actually, I was joking about the Korean chicks. It's just that this total loser has already done threads about failing with Filipina and Thai women, and now he's about to fail again with an Indonesian. I was just kind of thinking ahead for him since he is running out of countries to be a loser in in SEA. Thought he might think about North Asia, maybe his luck will change.

----------


## phomsanuk

"*There's* a *Sucker* *Born* *Every* Minute" PT Barnum of circus fame

----------


## crippen

Will going to USA corrupt my Indo girlfriend?

U.K. ruins them,and so I imagine U.S. will too. :mid:

----------


## taxexile

> So... Am I funding a trip for her that could potentially end us? Or


you're gonna get reamed, steamed, creamed and dry cleaned.

----------


## mud

I don't know why everyone distrusts Thai girls so much. My girlfriend has her own job and money. We've been together months now and will probably get married this year. She said she'd go to Canada with me.

----------


## baby maker

> Sorry to say it but anyone who marries someone after 3 months is definitely a looser.
> 
> Sir, you are a Muppet.


 





> I don't know why everyone distrusts Thai girls so much. My girlfriend has her own job and money. We've been together months now and will probably get married this year. She said she'd go to Canada with me.


 
*Bit insensitive Terry!!!....bye the bye you missed a Muppet...*

----------


## Travelmate

Just take her and report back here how it went.
Mebbe just mebbe you got the one that is different from the rest. *cough*

----------


## SEA Traveler

> ^Actually, I was joking about the Korean chicks. It's just that this total loser has already done threads about failing with Filipina and Thai women, and now he's about to fail again with an Indonesian. I was just kind of thinking ahead for him since he is running out of countries to be a loser in in SEA. Thought he might think about North Asia, maybe his luck will change.


I got it D Knowledge....  one step ahead of me on this one but can't say he hasn't been forwarned now about the Koreans......   ::chitown::   Yup, sit back and watch the show.

----------


## Frankenstein

> ^Actually, I was joking about the Korean chicks. It's just that this total loser has already done threads about failing with Filipina and Thai women, and now he's about to fail again with an Indonesian. I was just kind of thinking ahead for him since he is running out of countries to be a loser in in SEA. Thought he might think about North Asia, maybe his luck will change.


    I hear Mongolians are the bee's knees.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

> Thought he might think about North Asia, maybe his luck will change.


Or even someone already living in the US?

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^Actually, I was joking about the Korean chicks. It's just that this total loser has already done threads about failing with Filipina and Thai women, and now he's about to fail again with an Indonesian. I was just kind of thinking ahead for him since he is running out of countries to be a loser in in SEA. Thought he might think about North Asia, maybe his luck will change.
> 
> 
>     I hear Mongolians are the bee's knees.


Is that a euphemism for good at blowjobs  :Smile:

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by mgclp5
> 
> 
> I met my girlfriend in Jakarta six months ago. We spent about 3 monts together total and have been talking about marriage.
> 
> 
>  
> Why? Seriously! Why?


Obviously because she gave him a bbbjcim each time he spoke about it. ::chitown::

----------


## wefearourdespot

> So... Am I funding a trip for her that could potentially end us?


Don't be so optimist ... you are funding a trip that will inevitably bankrupt you.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Will going to USA corrupt my Indo girlfriend?


Of course it won't, she's completely corrupted already.

----------


## dtalok

be sure and marry her in the US so she can collect half your money and alimony on the way out

----------


## kingwilly

Don't scare him off, this has the makings of a great thread for us to read about afterward !

----------


## mgclp5

^_Actually, I was joking about the Korean chicks. It's just that this  total loser has already done threads about failing with Filipina and  Thai women, and now he's about to fail again with an Indonesian. I was  just kind of thinking ahead for him since he is running out of countries  to be a loser in in SEA. Thought he might think about North Asia, maybe  his luck will change._

Perhaps the real losers are the ones stupid enough to actually marry one?

----------


## mgclp5

Sehari-hari membaca forum mabuk? 

We talked about marriage. I didn't propose. 

For all you sober, sane posters that are interested,  she has 2 major advantage compared to me when I when I go to her country. 

1. Speaks fluent English
2. Has relations living in the USA

----------


## mordred

Both of these, of course, make it easier to leave you if she is just looking for a way out of Thailand.  Better to find a girl who doesn't speak English so she will have a difficult time communicating with others.  Best bet is to find one who doesn't speak English and chain her to the bed with just enough length to get to the bathroom and kitchen.  You'll be better off if you do that.  You're pretty much fucked when dealing with females; and not in a good way most of the time.





> Sehari-hari membaca forum mabuk? 
> 
> We talked about marriage. I didn't propose. 
> 
> For all you sober, sane posters that are interested,  she has 2 major advantage compared to me when I when I go to her country. 
> 
> 1. Speaks fluent English
> 2. Has relations living in the USA


Just kidding.  I think.

----------


## kingwilly

> Perhaps the real losers are the ones stupid enough to actually marry one?





> We talked about marriage. I didn't propose.


Fookin not much difference, mate.

----------


## mgclp5

Of course I'd like be married if I knew for sure it would work. I'm a one woman man. I told her I'd never marry her or any girl in the USA again. I think every man on this forum knows you are "fucked" if married to any woman in USA. I am looking into an Indo marriage. I would't do that for at least a year. I'm waiting to get a vasectomy. She is Catholic not Muslim and that is a plus. I've had women that couldnt speak english well. I really felt a bit more secure. But gives me a nasty headache and often is just plain boring. 

This visit to USA will be the partial test of her her character.

Ya women. They are all psycho. Some more than others.  Money = love. The universal equation. No matter what country they are from. 

I had a philippine gf. Wonderful girl. But when I knew what her motive was. I dumped her, she married an american man 15 yrs older than her, filed for divorce only 3 months into her marriage. She called me in USA and said she missed me and wanted me back. I of course didn't want anything to do with her. I sympathize with the unfortunate old man.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Congrats on the vasectomy plan - excellent choice!

----------


## Pol the Pot

> Sehari-hari membaca forum mabuk? 
> 
> We talked about marriage. I didn't propose. 
> 
> For all you sober, sane posters that are interested,  she has 2 major advantage compared to me when I when I go to her country. 
> 
> 1. Speaks fluent English
> 2. Has relations living in the USA


Are you Indonesian?

----------


## Cujo

Should get a lobotomy to go with it.

----------


## baby maker

> Congrats on the vasectomy plan - excellent choice!


 



 :mid:   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

> I'm waiting to get a vasectomy.


 
Good idea, then why even consider marriage? 

And if youre hell bent on doing it (one day) ask her how she would feel about signing a prenuptial (watch her face  :Smile: ). Make sure the prenupt states that the property that each of you had before your marriage stays with that person when the divorce occurs (attach documents showing what you/she own/s). Make sure there is a statement that states any property (that you or her owned before you got married) that has increased in value stays with that person.

Keep it fair,..same for you and same for her. It will stand up in court. If she came into the marriage with a toothbrush,.she leaves with a toothbrush (same goes with you).

Speak a divorce attorney before you get married.

----------


## kingwilly

> She is Catholic not Muslim and that is a plus


Are you also Catholic, otherwise you cannot get married in Indonesia.

----------


## kingwilly

> And if you’re hell bent on doing it (one day) ask her how she would feel about signing a prenuptial (watch her face ). Make sure the prenupt states that the property that each of you had before your marriage stays with that person when the divorce occurs (attach documents showing what you/she own/s). Make sure there is a statement that states any property (that you or her owned before you got married) that has increased in value stays with that person.


Actually, ALL mixed race couples have to sign a prenup being marrying in Indonesia, otherwise she will lose her right to own land in Indonesia.

----------


## mgclp5

Yup. I have 3 kids. Time I started having fun. 

It will be interesting watching her attitude turn nasty and insolent. Unless she is one in a million, I'm expecting the worst because US is the sanctuary for women. They can get away with murder here. I can't wait to see the effect it has on her.

----------


## Splurge traveller

Interesting topic to discuss, I would love to give some of my opinion, being Asian I'm always proud to be who I am..but different people with diff mind. 

Instead follow what you think its right for you, ending with divorced after couple of months married, never can be easy way..I've been single parent almost 9 yrs and stay by my own without asking for help..and kind selected person who I want to end up my life with..

think twice, before too late for you, mostly Asian could adapt with the culture it might take time for her ..

I wish you all the best for your future, honestly you have to make up your mind if this what you want..all is in your hand..

----------


## mgclp5

Catholic, yes.

I'm American.. But my father is Javanese.

Prenup, I agree..

>>Should get a lobotomy to go with it.<<
Hmmm...  Done much for you?

>>It's just that this total loser has already done threads about failing with Filipina and Thai women, and now he's about to fail again with an Indonesian. I was just kind of thinking ahead for him since he is running out of countries to be a loser in in SEA.<< 
Dude I told you in the bar I'm strait so quit stalking me ok? Where is the moderator around here?

----------


## 12Call

> 3 months and making up your mind is too soon.  Asian girls are not necessarily corrupted after being in the US but they do change after being there and that is not necessarily bad as they do need to assimilate into the Western wasy to get along.  Agreeded with above poster that her agenda has been set already.  Take the ride and see where it takes you.  Avoid the Korean girls, there is no more self centered group of girls then the Korean girls.  Totally superficial, interested in themselves, and sexually they are not for the most part, all the sensitive or interested in total satisfaction for their partner.  It is a "what have you done for me recently" trip with the Korean.  Better off staying away from them.  Living in Korea of 17+ years btwn the years 1972 and 2006 have proven very insightful to this ethenic breed.


17 years to figure them out ? Guess who is the sucker. Clowns born everyday and then allowed permission to post on forums.

----------


## Splurge traveller

are you feeling want to cry or what MGCP?

----------


## 12Call

> Originally Posted by mgclp5
> 
> She is Catholic not Muslim and that is a plus
> 
> 
> Are you also Catholic, otherwise you cannot get married in Indonesia.


They should be allowed if within an Embassy compound.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mgclp5
> ...


Do many embassies hire out their rooms for marriages then ?

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say there is little chance of that happening within security conscious Indonesia. (with good reason too)

----------


## 12Call

> Originally Posted by 12Call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> ...


Embassies fall under the laws of Diplomatic places of employment.

----------


## kingwilly

I'm well aware they do, but you have not answered the question, how many embassies hire out or lend out their rooms for marriages within countries they are located?

----------


## 12Call

I do not have a figure to hand but I would expect some in Africa would perform the requested services.

----------


## Dreadlord

Lets see...I found the best way out of any Asian relationship...and its just two simple words...."No Money"...Even though its not true, I am not about to let ANY woman get my money EVER again. 

So, if it comes down to it chum, there is your best bet. Rent a little studio apartment, get some crappy 2nd hand stuff to decorate it with, keep spoiled food in the fridge and invite her over. And wait...

----------


## 12Call

> Lets see...I found the best way out of any Asian relationship...and its just two simple words...."No Money"...Even though its not true, I am not about to let ANY woman get my money EVER again. 
> 
> So, if it comes down to it chum, there is your best bet. Rent a little studio apartment, get some crappy 2nd hand stuff to decorate it with, keep spoiled food in the fridge and invite her over. And wait...


Again ?

----------


## Splurge traveller

> Lets see...I found the best way out of any Asian relationship...and its just two simple words...."No Money"...Even though its not true, I am not about to let ANY woman get my money EVER again. 
> 
> So, if it comes down to it chum, there is your best bet. Rent a little studio apartment, get some crappy 2nd hand stuff to decorate it with, keep spoiled food in the fridge and invite her over. And wait...


 
you are the men that I looking for since a year ago!

----------


## kingwilly

> I do not have a figure to hand but I would expect some in Africa would perform the requested services.


Right, so in other words making it up as you go.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Nevermind that the OP was asking about Indonesia, I know that Africa and Indonesia both start with vowels, but....

----------


## 12Call

> Originally Posted by 12Call
> 
> I do not have a figure to hand but I would expect some in Africa would perform the requested services.
> 
> 
> Right, so in other words making it up as you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind that the OP was asking about Indonesia, I know that Africa and Indonesia both start with vowels, but....


re read your post Sir Wilson

----------


## Dreadlord

> Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> 
> 
> Lets see...I found the best way out of any Asian relationship...and its just two simple words...."No Money"...Even though its not true, I am not about to let ANY woman get my money EVER again. 
> 
> So, if it comes down to it chum, there is your best bet. Rent a little studio apartment, get some crappy 2nd hand stuff to decorate it with, keep spoiled food in the fridge and invite her over. And wait...
> 
> 
> Again ?



Yeah...AGAIN..

Fool me once shame on you ...fool me twice... :cmn:

----------


## OhOh

> I'm well aware they do, but you have not answered the question, how many embassies hire out or lend out their rooms for marriages within countries they are located?


UK embassy in Tokyo used to rent rooms for trade meetings. Had one of the "officials" attend the lunch.

Locals had to show ID, expats their passport, to gain entry to the embassy grounds.

----------

